# Do you sign your print?



## Mole (Mar 8, 2007)

When you sell a print do any of you sign them? This is speaking non commercial.


----------



## craig (Mar 8, 2007)

I sign prints that get matted and framed. I give a lot of prints away but they never get signed. Use a pencil for archival archival purposes. Make sure it is out of the image area. 

Love and Bass


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 8, 2007)

I sign all my prints.


----------



## uberben (Mar 8, 2007)

Depends on the buyers. I probably only sell about 15-20 actual prints a month and I only sign maybe 4-6 a month. For my wedding packages I have a digital signature that goes in the lower corner of the larger prints.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 9, 2007)

If I give prints away, I stamp the back with my name and contact information.  When I sell prints, I sign the back and I am considering signing the mats of framed photos. I think about it this way: when I buy art, I like to see the artist's signature.  It makes the work more personal.  If I didn't care about who made it, I would buy art from Pier One Imports or some other chain store.  (Not that my images are necessarily "art" but the people who buy it don't have to know that.)

I don't know what you mean by "non commercial," though.  If there is money involved in the transaction, doesn't that make it commercial?


----------



## Mohain (Mar 9, 2007)

craig said:


> I sign prints that get matted and framed. I give a lot of prints away but they never get signed. Use a pencil for archival archival purposes. Make sure it is out of the image area.


 
Excuse me for being thick but does that mean you sign the matt? Or do you cut your matts larger than the image size?


----------



## Efergoh (Mar 9, 2007)

Depends on how I mat them. If I use a float mat, then I sign the print. If not, I sign the mat. But in all cases, if it is framed and offered for sale or display, I always sign.

If I give the print, it doesn't get signed usually.


----------



## craig (Mar 10, 2007)

Mohain said:


> Excuse me for being thick but does that mean you sign the matt? Or do you cut your matts larger than the image size?



I always sign the print on the on the back in the bottom right hand corner. Also like to include the date. The matte buts to the image in my personal work. My editorial work gets a byline that adds white space.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 13, 2007)

I sign all prints 16x20 and larger.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 17, 2007)

I sign all prints sold as fine art, but either on the back of the print, or in the border (I print all photos to be matted with huge borders) in a location that can be covered or displayed depending on how the mat is cut.  My preference is to not display the signature; I think that it usually detracts from the photograph, but I got tired of arguing with clients who think the signature makes the photo more important.  If they want my signature to show, so be it.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Jan 20, 2016)

I sign them on the back.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 20, 2016)

9 year old thread was sleeping peacefully... why for you wake it up?


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh, I didn't see the date.

But, that said, does the age of a thread somehow dictate whether or not it's a valid topic?

I've never understood the aversion to resurrecting threads if the topics are still viable.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 20, 2016)

There's no real aversion to it, and my comment was somewhat 'tongue in cheek', but given that the OPs last visit was in July of 2007, he's probably not too interested.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 20, 2016)

I signed them back in 2007 and still do with the year and location on the back beside my name.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Jan 20, 2016)

tirediron said:


> There's no real aversion to it, and my comment was somewhat 'tongue in cheek', but given that the OPs last visit was in July of 2007, he's probably not too interested.



But I'm sure you'd agree that the person who starts a thread is hardly the only person who's interested in the topic.

I wasn't here in 2007. I'm here now, and it interested me.


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2016)

The industry has changed a lot in the intervening years.

Kudos for using the search feature, but good discussion forum netiquette supports the notion that starting your own new thread so that replies are more appropriate to the times.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Jan 21, 2016)

Actually, I didn't use the search feature. It was "right there" on my screen.

Regardless, I don't see how a discussion about signing prints, had nine years ago, could be significantly different now.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Jan 23, 2016)

I think it's fascinating that those who complain about "zombie threads" also help perpetuate them.


----------

